# Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??



## carphunterNRW (11. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Wir kommen in der ersten Woche wieder nach Kappeln und wollen auch auf Dorsche schleppen. Kann ja auch ne schöne Mefo beissen|rolleyes 

Welchen Köder könnt Ihr fürs Schleppen empfehlen? Wobbler oder Blinker? Die Tiefe beträgt ca- 5-8 Meter. Genaue Modellbezeichnungen wären auch super.......
Wichtig ist, dass wir die passende Tiefe kurz über dem Grund erreichen.......wie schafft man dies?

Bin dankbar über alle Tipps

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

ich bin der Meinung das der Dorsch auf alles beißt wenn die am Räubern sind und es vor deren Nase rumwackelt ...
immer gut was in Heringsfarben zu nehmen, Firetiger dekor auch immer wieder gut für Dorsche #6
einfachste Möglichkeit sind wohl tieftauchende Schleppwobbler, ca 15-20cm - Modelle gibts da genug - Bomber A25 - verschiedene Modelle von Manns ( 20+ z.B. ) - Rapala usw ...
angegeben sind die mit ca 5-6m Schlepptiefe ... gehen an der Mono wenn man sie noch weiter raus läßt bestimmt noch tiefer!
abgeshen davon hab ich auch schon viele Dorsche im Mittelwasser gefangen ...
Ansonsten evtl. noch ne Bleiolive 1,5m vor den Wobbler ...
ansonsten gehts natürlich auch mit anderweitigen Trollingzubehör wie speziellen Schleppködern, Downrigger, Paravanen oder Tauchscheiben und und und ...
würde aber wohl den Rahmen hier sprengen - vielleicht hier dazu etwas mehr an Info ...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

ich würde dir Wobbler,wie der magnum von Rapala empfehlen!Die Wobbler sollten min. 5m tief gehen,besser sind aber 7-12m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

naja die Wobblergröße fidne ich einwenig zu groß,12-15cm finde ich besser:g


----------



## murmeli1965 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Servus,
ich nehme Gufis, Profi - Blinker Attractor oder Turbotails,
Größe ca. H / I.
Bleikopf zwischen 60 und 90 Gramm, je nach Geschwindigkeit.
Farbe rot bis orange/schwarz.
Gruß Oldi


----------



## carphunterNRW (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

@HD4ever: Geile Dinger auf den Fotos, das heisst man kann auch ganz normal Süßwasserwobbler (Hecht/Zander) zum Dorschangeln nehmen...!? Hatte es letztes Jahr das mir der ein oder andere sehr nah am Ufer beim Mefo-Schleppen mit Spöket draufgeknallt ist. Allerdings sehr Kleine....Jetzt habe ich vielfach gelesen dass Einige speziell auf Dorsch schleppen. Mir persönlich würde das mehr Spaß machen als im Boot zu sitzen und zu pilken. Man fischt ja auch einen wesentlich größeren Bereich ab.
Hab damit aber leider keine Erfahrung......Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja beim Kutterboard-Treff auf Fehmarn (ich glaube Du hast Dich angemeldet), dann kannste mir ja evtl. nen paar Tipps geben#6 

@ Junger Dorschler : Danke, der sieht vielversprechend aus|rolleyes 

@ Murmeli1965: 60 - 90 Gramm beim schleppen? Durchwühlt man damit nicht den Grund in nur 5-8 Meter Tiefe? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die vielen Tipps!!

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## carphunterNRW (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Achso, was vergessen: Nehmt Ihr beim schleppen auf Dorsch monofile Schnur? Hat die nicht zuviel Dehnung auf einer Entfernung von ca. 60-100 Meter?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo,
du solltest dich beim schleppen davon lösen, dass der Dorsch am besten am Grund beißt. Kleines Beispiel:
Ich war vor einigen Tagen mit einem auch hier oft präsenten netten Herrn mittleren Alters schleppen. Wir schleppten je 2 Blinker am Downrigger ca. 1 bis 2m über Grund, 2 Apexe im Mittelwasser mit  Slidediver SD00 orange und Dipsydiver Chrom.
Am Chromdipsy war ein heller Apex am orange Slidediver ein dunkler Apex. Dazu hatten wir noch je 2 Ruten links und rechts mit Sideplanern draußen. Am Abend hatten wir viele Dorsche und einige
Meerforellen. Die Downrigger brachten wenige Fische, die Planerboards etwas mehr. Der größte Teil der Fische kam auf den Divern im Mittelwasser. Der wiederum weitaus größte Teil der Fische auf den orangefarbenen Slidediver (...Krebse???) der größere Teil der Forellen aber auf den chromfarbenen Diver. Wir haben sicher noch 20 bis 25 Fische verloren.
Die Dorsche waren überwiegend über 50cm. Die größten Dorsche fängst du sowieso mehr im Mittelwasser.

Mein Rat: Kauf dir 2 Diver, bestücke diese mit Apex 4,5 und meinetwegen noch 2 Ruten mit Wobblern. Dann kannst Du ohne zu großen Aufwand schleppen.

Und noch eines: Das alles hat am 20.12. gut geklappt. Das ist aber kein Patentrezept. Wenn man immer einigermaßen am Ball bleiben will, muß man eigentlich auch stets das volle Programm versuchen. Das Schleppangeln wird dadurch so interessant, das sich nur wenige Tage gleichen und man sich eigentlich stündlich umstellen muß.

Also - haut rein!


----------



## NOK Angler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Gerade deswegen nehmen wir ja mono ! Wenn du mit motor mit meheren ruten schleppst hälst du ja nicht erst an wenn einer gebissen hat. Denn kommt ja nicht nur der druck auf die Schnur die du und der Fisch ausüben , sondern ja auch noch durch die 2-2,5 kn fahrt die du machst. Denn ein starker Kopfstoß und der Fisch kann weg sein !


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

*@Carphunter* ... schau doch mal in DIESEN Bericht. Hier findest Du einige Infos.

Ansonsten stimme ich HD zu. Dorsch beisst willig & ohne langes zögern, wenn ihm nur etwas rel. nah vor der Nase angeboten wird. Es ist kein ausdauernder Fisch, der groß Strecke macht, oder machen will & Deinen Köder lange verfolgt. Daher solltest Du nach Möglichkeit mittel- bis grundnah fischen, nicht aber direkt über dem Grund.
Meist stehen die Dorsche im unteren Drittel, wenngleich nicht DIREKT am Grund.
Ausgezeichnete Köder sind Rapala's Down Deep Rattlin Fat Rap, Deep Taildancer oder Predatek's Boomerang 80 UD. Mit diesen Ködern kommst Du sehr tief & kannst in jenem Tiefenbereich mit Sicherheit erfolgreich schleppen.
Empfehlenswerteste Farbkombis sind, ROT - BRAUN - SILBER - SILBER/BLAU - SCHWARZ & WEISS !
Mit Abstand am besten fangen wir auf bräunliche Köder, bzw. auf den Crawded Down Deep ! Ahmt augenscheinlich Kraben perfekt nach ! #6 

Du solltest auf jeden Fall die Sprengringe & Drillinge der Originalköder gegen salzwassertaugliche, stabile Modelle tauschen & dennoch Deine Köder nach jedem Angeltag mit Süsswasser sorgfältig spülen. Der Rost kommt ansonsten unwahrscheinlich flott ! (Angelgerät nicht vergessen !)

Monofile Schnur ist beim reinen Schleppfischen empfehlenswerter, denn sie puffert einfach sorgfältiger, ist auf Dauer resistenter im Salzwasser & hat einfach den Vorteil klarsichtiger & günstiger zu sein !

Im übrigen reicht eine Schleppentfernung von 20-30m hinter dem Boot vollkommen !!! 

basti


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Mono !
60-100m sind auch viel zu viel ! :q
ich sag mal was mit 10-30m ca

@Dolfin : wo sind die Bilder von eurem Hammertrip ... ist ja der Wahnsinn !!! #6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

qCarphunter :

Befolg den Rat von Dolfin .... Slide-Diver mit Apex hinten dran sind an 80 % der Tage jeden anderen Köder überlegen.

Und ein SD kostet auch nicht viel mehr als ein guter Wobbler - und geht seltener verloren.
Zu der Schnur : Ich denk,mit `ner 40er Mono bist du gut beraten.

Uli


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hi #h 



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Rapala's Down Deep Rattlin Fat Rap Crawded Ahmt augenscheinlich Kraben perfekt nach ! #6



ist auch mein fängigster Wobbler, oder war :c Ist abgerissen und zu kaufen gibt es den leider nicht mehr :c :c :c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

slide diver oder dipsy diver und 40er mono sind gut (brauchst allerdings eine starke rute) dann kannst auch nen löffel-blinker tief schleppen!
für die wobbler zb. manns 20+ brauchst du keine diver ,die einfach an eine 80-150gr spinnrute und raus damit.wie Jörg(HD4ever) schon sagte die wobbler zwischen 30-40m hinter dem boot laufen lassen und rumbs drauf ist der Dorsch!!:m #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

alles richtig was geschrieben wurde.sind verdammt viel schleppprofis on board.mfg.e.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

(((((((((-: ! so ist es nun mal hier an "Board":q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> (((((((((-: ! so ist es nun mal hier an "Board":q


bist du im feb. auch bei?


----------



## carphunterNRW (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Oha,

ich werd schon wieder ganz kribbelig

Also ich werd mich jetzt erstmal schlau machen wat Ihr da so Alles geschrieben habt. Hab ja wirklich kein Plan wie es mit dem Schleppen auf Dorsch läuft. Meerforellen haben wir über Leopardengrund (konnte man immer sehen) mit ner geflochtenen 0,17er Fireline und nen Spöket gafangen, allerdings mit der Rute in der Hand.
Dann werd ich mal auf den Ersatzspulen der Shimanos ne gute 0,30er draufmachen (Shimano Technium=nehm ich auch zum Karpfenfischen). Angel nicht so gern mit dicker Schnur.....Die dürfte dann eventuelle Schläge abfangen....Wenn es nen größerer Durchmesser sein muss , bitte sagen

Schleppt Ihr immer parallel zum Ufer oder auch mal vom Flacheren ins Tiefe und wieder zurück? Man muss den Fisch ja finden. Wenn einer gebissen hat fahrt Ihr dann immer wieder über die gleiche Stelle? 

Bzgl. der Entfernung bin ich etwas verwundert. Bei den Mefos hatten wir immer gut 80 Meter draussen......
Stört es den Dorsch nicht fast direkt hinterm Boot beissen zu müssen?

Ihr seid echt cool drauf mit den Tipps!!

Andererseits geht natürlich nix über probieren.

Habe mir ein paar Kleinigkeiten überlegt und weiß schon jetzt : Es wird wieder teuer und der Keller voller;+

Falls mal jemand Lust hat einen Schlepp/Trolling-Interessierten mitzunehmen bitte PN|wavey:|wavey:Sprit selbstverständlich kein Problem

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



esox02 schrieb:


> bist du im feb. auch bei?


 
kann ich noch nicht sagen, lust ja aber zeit...|kopfkrat


----------



## bamse34 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Moin Moin!
Kann nur sagen hör auf Dolfin 2 Diver und 2 witere Ruten, ein bisschen selber testen, und schon geht die Dorschangelei los. Und blos nicht erwarten das die Dorsche immer einen Meter oder weniger überm Grund stehen!!! Ach ja der Köder ist beim Dorsch eher Zweitrangig was aber nicht heißt das er egal ist. Manchmal fängt halt die eine Farbe besser manchmal der andere Köder, wenn Dorsche da sind fängt man aber in der Regel auch einen!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Oha,
> 
> ich werd schon wieder ganz kribbelig
> 
> ...



Wird in 97% der Fälle langen .... bei den restlichen 3 % wirst du dir vor Wut in den A.... beissen  



Uli


----------



## NOK Angler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Würde als kompromis doch eher 35er mono vorschlagen ,da sinkt die wahrscheinlichkeit auf etwa 1,5% ! Leider sind diese 1,5% die ärgerlichsten !

Habe es schon miterlebt wie gute Dorsche beim nochmal abtauchen vorm Boot 30er gesprengt haben !


----------



## steve71 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Ich kann Dir den Tomic-Wobbler empfehlen. Ich habe mit noch keinem Köder soviele Dorsche gefangen wie mit diesem Plug!!! Wichtig ist, das er direkt an die Schnur angeknotet wird. Wenn man den Knoten gerade zum Rücken zieht, wird der Lauf noch attraktiver.
Ob am Sideplaner, Dipsydiver oder am Downrigger - Für mich ist der Tomic DER Dorschköder!

Gruß Steve


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

zeich doch mal wie der aussieht .... :m


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

schon gefunden .... :m
mhm - käme mal auf nen Versuch an wie das Laufverhalten so ist ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Sir Franky (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Schauen zumindest ganz lustig aus... versuch macht klug ! #6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Dem Tomic `nen Gummiband kurz hinterm Kopf verpassen und die Schnur dort duchfädeln/schlaufen und schon wird der Lauf noch aggressiver.


Uli


----------



## carphunterNRW (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Moin,

das hört sich vielleicht Alles einfach an aber das ist es garantiert nichtJ

Hätte vielleicht ein Boardie Lust und Zeit uns (2 ) in der ersten Aprilwoche einmal mit raus zu nehmen um die ganzen Sachen mal zu erklären die es so gibt;+ ? Es gibt ja nix über Praxis.
Will mir eigentlich nicht Alles Mögliche kaufen ohne einen Plan davon zu haben was das Alles ist und wie es genau funktioniert. Gebe gerne Geld für vernünftiges Material aus aber dann muss es auch funktionieren. Deshalb suche ich jetzt jemanden der uns zeigt wo der Hase lang läuft. Danach können wir es auf eigene Faust versuchen (Boot vorhanden).

Wie schon gesagt sind wir in der ersten Aprilwoche in Kappeln. Uns würde es nicht stören wenn wir 100 km fahren müssten. Spritbeteiligung + Trinkgeld ist ne Selbstverständlichkeit.|wavey: 
Haben vernünftiges Material (die speziellen Sachen würde ich noch besorgen, Sideplaner etc.)

Will einfach nicht riskieren dass Alles in die Hose geht (hatte ich schon mal beim Fliegenfischen|kopfkrat )

Wäre echt super!!#6 

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

also das ist nun alles wirklich nicht schwer .... :m
was nun schwer ist ist vielleicht aus der Auswahl des ganzen Zeugs das richtige raus zu suchen - aber wenn ihr euch da die Tiefen 5-8m nur vornehmen wollt braucht ihr auch nicht soooo viel.
kommt halt drauf an was ihr ausgeben wollt :m
wichtig sind gute Rutenhalter und *ein paar* gute Köder -
Dorsche sind da wirklich nicht sooooo wählerisch.
wenn ihr es möglichst billig halten wollt ein paar Wobbler an kräftigen Spinnruten mit 0,35-0,40mm Mono und damit werdet ihr auch fangen ....
würde vorschlagen jeder von euch 2 Ruten zum Schleppen ... eine jeweils mit nem Wobbler und eine evtl mit anderem schönen Schleppzeug oder halt auch Wobbler ... #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das hört sich vielleicht Alles einfach an aber das ist es garantiert nichtJ
> 
> ...


 
ich denke da lässt sich etwas machen:m würde dann den NOK Angler dabei haben#6 !angelort wäre dann fl-förde oder ostsee vor schleimünde.:vik: je nach dem wo die dorsche grad gut laufen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Ach so, eines noch für euch zukünftigen Dorschschlepper: Das Boot
fährt immer weiter - auch bei Bissen! Ihr könnt vielleicht mal die Geschwindigkeit leicht herabsetzen, aber immer weiterfahren. Wenn ihr jeden Fisch vom aufgestoppten Boot drillen wollt, müßt ihr jedesmal das ganze Gelump abriggen..
Also immer schön auf Speed bleiben - daher auch ne 40er Schnur und ordentliche Drillinge.
Sollte dann mal ne Großforelle oder ein Meterdorsch beißen, kann man ja mal ne Ausnahme machen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> kann ich noch nicht sagen, lust ja aber zeit...|kopfkrat


is doch woende.und dein weg sehr kurz.mfg.|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> ist auch mein fängigster Wobbler, oder war :c Ist abgerissen und zu kaufen gibt es den leider nicht mehr :c :c :c


E-B-A-Y !
Bei Auslandsbestellungen immer schön an die Zollabgabe denken ! *KEIN WITZ !*

Tomic Plugs sind sicherlich schicke Köder, aber auch für mich geht nichts über Apex oder Sting Kings. Auffallend gut fangen wir an sehr sonnigen klaren Tagen, Beifangdorsche in großen Mengen, auf schwarze & purpurfarbene Northern Kings !
Favorisierteste Farbe bei den Apexen ist für mich nach wie vor ...

APEX 351





Einige weitere Bilder vom Lighttrolling auf Forellen & anderen Schuppentieren kannst Du Dir HIER anschauen !

mfg
meridian


----------



## carphunterNRW (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

@Ostsee7 : Hast PN

@ Dolfin: Jo das habe wir bei den Meerforellen letztes Jahr auch so gemacht, immer langsam im Standgas weitergetuckert
Die Sache mit dem "Gelump" muss ich noch lernen......aber bei so vielen netten Boardies wird das bestimmt klappen.....
Lasse mich auch auf den Vorschlag mit der 0,35 mm mono ein!

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Lasse mich auch auf den Vorschlag mit der 0,35 mm mono ein!


Was anderes bleibt Dir auch überhaupt nicht übrig, wenn Du auch größere Fische erfolgreich & sicher landen willst !
Für mich gibt es da überhaupt keine Kompromisse .. lieber einen Zacken zu dick, als zu dünn ! Nicht nur mir, sondern auch dem Fisch zuliebe !


----------



## carphunterNRW (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

@ MeRiDiAn: Echt Geiler Bericht und super Bilder!!!
Also mir hat noch kein Fisch ne 0,30er gesprengt, kann mir das auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen.Wenn man die Bremse nicht total zuballert muss ja echt schon was passieren um ne mono mit kanpp 10kg Tragkraft zu sprengen.....
Aber ich höre auf Eure Tipps, will ja keine böse Überraschung erlebenIst ja halt kein Süßwasser und der Fisch ist kein Karpfen oder Hecht..........


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



esox02 schrieb:


> is doch woende.und dein weg sehr kurz.mfg.|supergri


 

einige arbeiten im 4 schicht system .....wo auch mal das we dabei ist|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> @ MeRiDiAn: Echt Geiler Bericht und super Bilder!!!
> Also mir hat noch kein Fisch ne 0,30er gesprengt, kann mir das auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen..........



Was auf der Ostsee noch dazu kommt : Du schleppst dein Geschirr auch mal durch fieses,hartes Seegras ... die 0,40èr gibt dir auch dann zumeist noch genügend Tragkraft.


Uli


----------



## Dipsdive (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



steve71 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir den Tomic-Wobbler empfehlen. Ich habe mit noch keinem Köder soviele Dorsche gefangen wie mit diesem Plug!!! Wichtig ist, das er direkt an die Schnur angeknotet wird. Wenn man den Knoten gerade zum Rücken zieht, wird der Lauf noch attraktiver.
> Ob am Sideplaner, Dipsydiver oder am Downrigger - Für mich ist der Tomic DER Dorschköder!
> Gruß Steve


Der Tomic ist ein super Köder, wenn denn der Speed des Bootes dazu passt. Bei Steve scheint das gut zu harmonisieren, für mein Boot und dessen Lauf eignen sich eher andere Köder. Diese Erfahrung hört man immer wieder: Entweder der absolute Kracher in der Köderkiste oder unter ferner liefen.

Das liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass man mit diesem Köder (in der getunten Form!) sehr diszipliniert seine Geschwindigkeit einregeln muss. Und das ist je nach Bootskörper und Wetterlage bisweilen schwierig. Mein letztes Boot war eindeutig zu schnell (trotz Driftsäcke) und das Gummi konnte ich dabei fast bis zum Anfang ziehen. Ohne Gummi läuft er aber doch recht langweilig....... 

Manche streiten sich sogar darüber, ob man nun ein richtiges Gummiband oder einen Gummiring benutzen sollte.....#c  Halte ich persönlich für übertrieben, soll aber verdeutlichen, dass man mit dem Tomic viel experimentieren muss. |wavey:


----------



## steve71 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

@Dipsdive: ich fische den Tomic mit der Geschwindigkeit, bei der Ismo Qwack und NK Mag gut laufen. Ich kontrolliere das mit meiner Vergleichsrute, da mein Echolot keinen Log(Geschwindigkeitsgeber) hat. Das sind auf Björns Les Paul  etwa 1,5 Kn. Schleppgeschwindigkeit. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Dipsdive (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hi Steve,
ein befreundetes Boot hatte immer sehr gute Dorsch- und Mefofänge auf den Tomic zu verzeichnen. Im selben Seegebiet fing ich zwar mit anderen Ködern auch gut, aber der Tomic lies mich verzweifeln.....:c 

Da kam ich auf die Idee eine feste "Köderstange" am Boot zu montieren und somit verschiedenste Köder permanent im Wasser zu beobachten. Da wurde schnell deutlich, ab 2 kn wirds kritisch mit dem Laufverhalten des Tomic.
Deine aufgezählten Köder passen also super zum Tomic #6   

Meine Taktik ist jedoch eine andere. Mit 2 bis 2,5 kn versuche ich möglichst viel Wasserfläche "abzugrasen". Des Weiteren sollen die Fische möglichst wenig Zeit haben, die Köderimitate von natürlichen Futterfischen zu unterscheiden. 
Bei einem schnell geführtem Köder muss sich der Fisch schnell entscheiden, ob ein Breakpoint, Apex oder Big Ed eine Mahlzeit darstellt |supergri


----------



## steve71 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo Olli, 

am wichtigsten ist ja, daß jeder für sich "seine" Schleppköder mit der passenden Schleppgeschwindigkeit findet und diese konsequent fischt. Wir befischen meistens kleinere Areale intensiver anstatt Kilometer zu fressen. Das Du die niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten nicht so gern fährst, hattest Du ja erzählt. Übrigens: BP XL & Apex laufen bei uns auch gut!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Dipsdive (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



steve71 schrieb:


> am wichtigsten ist ja, daß jeder für sich "seine" Schleppköder mit der passenden Schleppgeschwindigkeit findet und diese konsequent fischt.


Sehe ich genauso steve #6 .....das erste und wichtigste Kapitel in der Trollingfibel :m


----------



## Chrissi007 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo zusammen |wavey: 
habe bisher mir hier die Beiträge aufmerksam durchgelesen, da wir im Sommer auch auf Dorsch schleppen wollen und ich genauso wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe wie carphunterNRW|bla: 
Es hört sich ja alles mehr als interessant an und daher juckt es mich auch schon wieder in den Fingern an die Küste zu fahren. Allerdings wollte ich mich fürs Schleppen noch ein wenig vorbereiten und würde nun gerne von den Profis unter uns wissen, was sie als Schlepphilfen verwenden um den Köder auf Tiefe zu bekommen. Das Non plus Ultra ist doch wahrscheinlich ein Downrigger, oder??;+  Es gibt aber doch auch noch allerlei anderes Hilfsmaterial, geht das nicht auch?? Worin liegen denn die jeweiligen Vor- bzw. Nachteile von Downrigger & co.??? Hoffe von euch zu hören.

Frohes Fischen

Chrissi007


----------



## til (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Wenn du noch welche hast: Risto Rap.
Sonst: deep tail dancer, shad rap.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen |wavey:
> habe bisher mir hier die Beiträge aufmerksam durchgelesen, da wir im Sommer auch auf Dorsch schleppen wollen und ich genauso wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe wie carphunterNRW|bla:
> Es hört sich ja alles mehr als interessant an und daher juckt es mich auch schon wieder in den Fingern an die Küste zu fahren. Allerdings wollte ich mich fürs Schleppen noch ein wenig vorbereiten und würde nun gerne von den Profis unter uns wissen, was sie als Schlepphilfen verwenden um den Köder auf Tiefe zu bekommen. Das Non plus Ultra ist doch wahrscheinlich ein Downrigger, oder??;+  Es gibt aber doch auch noch allerlei anderes Hilfsmaterial, geht das nicht auch?? Worin liegen denn die jeweiligen Vor- bzw. Nachteile von Downrigger & co.??? Hoffe von euch zu hören.



ich glaub das hatten wir doch ganz vorne schon ... |kopfkrat
als ein DR ist absolut kein Muß ! Ich fische meinst 2 Ruten etwas tiefer am DR und daneben 2 Ruten mit slidedivern die etwas höher laufen ... die meisten Bisse kommen aber ganz klar auf die Diver Ruten die sich im Mittelwasser  langschlängeln ...
es kommt halt drauf an was man für nen Aufwand (vor alles auch finanziell) für so ein paar Tage Urlaub machen will ...
es geht wie gesagt auch mit starken Spinnruten und tieftauchenden Wobblern ... 
aber ebenso wichtig sind *vernünftige* Rutenhalter #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

mach mal Klick !:m


----------



## Chrissi007 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Oh, hatte ich wohl überlesen  

Ne andere Frage, in der Hoffnung, dass die nicht auch schon geklärt wurde  :

Zum Schleppen eher ne Multirolle oder besser ne Stationär?? Wie handhabt ihr das so??

So long,

Chrissi007


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

kommt auf die Ruten drauf an :m
ich hab nur noch Multis mit speziellen Downrigger- und Diverruten im Einsatz 
aber kräftigere Spinnruten mit Stationärrollen tun es auch ...


----------



## carphunterNRW (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo,

was haltet Ihr von "RAPALA DEEP RUNNER FAT RAP" ?
Sind derzeit welche bei Ebay drin, werden wohl auch nicht mehr gebaut.....

Welche Farben sind zu empfehlen (aus Erfahrung??)

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

immer gut ist was in Heringsfarben ... Dorsche gehen allerdings auch immer gut auf was knalliges wie z.B. Firetiger o.ä.
gute Frage ob die was so richtig taugen ...
bald hast du ja 3 schöne Tieftaucher ... :m ... kauf die da noch 2-3 Manns 20+ oder 25+ dazu, das reicht dann auch und du bist sicher das du gute Schleppwobler hast weil da so viele drauf schwören .... 10 EUR/st. geht ja auch noch ...


----------



## carphunterNRW (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hi Jörg,

ist das Geld denn schon bei Dir angekommen? Müsste es eigentlich........

Naja, diese hier sollen lt. Artikelbeschreibung auf bis zu 9 m runter gehen.....Weiß nur nicht ob die vll. zu klein sind (7cm).

Von den Mann´s Stretch 20+ hol ich mir auch auf jeden Fall noch welche. Dann brauch ich noch vernünftige Rutenhalter und
Sideplaner, dann kanns los gehen|wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hy !

Die richtige Beschreibung dieser Köder lautet DOWN DEEP RATTLIN FAT RAP .. nicht DEEP RUNNER FAT RAP 

Die von der Person bei eBay angebotenen Farben sind keine RARITÄTEN, sondern die aktuell neu aufgelegten !
Also die Bezeichnung Rarität in der Artikelbeschreibung kannste streichen 

Eines stimmt aber .. das diese Köder an geschmeidiger geflochtener bis auf 9-10m Tiefe laufen. Diese erreichst Du aber nicht mit 40er Monofil.
Stelle Dich auf Tiefen um die 7-8,50m ein.

Dies sind einige Farbschläge der raren alten nicht mehr produzierten Farben... allerdings auch die neuen bei ..

basti


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

sehen ja gut aus mit der fetten Tauchschaufel ....  #6


----------



## til (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Rarität ist schon OK, der down deep rattlin fat rap wird schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr produziert! Zumindest ist weder in Europa noch in den USA im Aktuellen Programm.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hy !

Wie gesagt: "Die von der Person bei eBay angebotenen Farben sind keine RARITÄTEN, sondern die aktuell neu aufgelegten !"

Jene angebotenen Farben: GPCH, FT, GP, S, GBSD & P werden WIEDER NEU PRODUZIERT ! Dass sie nicht auf der aktuellen Homepage zu finden sind, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass diese Produktion dennoch läuft 

Die einzigste rare (& zugleich fängigste Farbe für Dorsch) ist jene CW & wird auch von dem Händler bei ebay angeboten.

mfg
basti


----------



## Der_Glücklose (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hi #h 

danke Basti #d , jetzt geht das  Teil preislich wohl nach oben  

Wird die Rattlin Fat Rap Serie auch Neu aufgelegt?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Was soll ich machen Glückloser ?  So ist es nunmal ... ist & bleibt die Wahrheit !

Bzgl. der RFR Serie hab ich keine Infos. Weiss nur soviel, dass aufgrund guter Absatzzahlen der Glass-Dekore da einiges nachgeschoben wird.

basti


----------



## fischfan112 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

also ich würde tieftauchende wobbler wie den magnum von rapalla in 15-18cm empfehlen ...ansonsten versuch mal ganz normale wobbler die du auch zum hechtfischen nimmst(natürlich sprengringe und drillinge austauschen) in ca 10cm länge ...blau weiße sowie orangene farben bringen immer was...wenn du mit blinkern fischen willst(herkömmliche mefoblinker sind immer genial) nimm ein schleppblei,dass du etwa 3m davor spannst(jenzi hat schöne im angebot) oder eben gummi-/fische/-twister mit dementsprechend schweren köpfen


----------



## Lars71 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo Carphunter,

wie schrieb einmal ein anderer Schleppangler hier im Board, "Dorsch frisst alles" damit hat er meiner Meinung nach Recht, du solltest dir nicht allzu viele Gedanken über die Köderauswahl beim Schleppen auf Dorsch machen, sondern über das WIE. Hier möchte ich mich dem Rat von Dolfin (s. seine erste Antwort) anschließen (einfach und effizient). Dann sollte sich der Erfolg auch mit "Sicherheit" einstellen.....


----------



## carphunterNRW (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo,

jau danke für die Antworten.

Habe bis jetzt:

3 x Berkley Frenzi 18 cm (dem Hernig sehr ähnlich)
7 x Rapala Down Deep Rattlin Fat Rap Floating 

Alles natürlich in verschiedenen Farben.

Wollte evtl. noch 2-3 Apex kaufen und 2-3 Manns Stretch 20+.

Bekomme von einem Bekannten 2 Sideplaner zum testen. Kann ich diese auch beim Wobblern verwenden? Wo schaltet Ihr die Sideplaner dann hin?

Hoffe bin dann schonmal ein bisschen ausgerüstet um ein paar Dosche zu fangen. Wenn kein Dorsch da ist kann eh nix beissen

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## Rainer 32 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Schwierigkeiten gibt es, wenn die Wobbler zu viel Druck machen, dann stören sie den Lauf der Side Planer. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an um welche Side Planer es sich handelt. Eigentlich verwendet man die SP auch eher um die Köder flach anzubieten. Apex mit einem kleine Vorblei ist da schon klasse.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Bekomme von einem Bekannten 2 Sideplaner zum testen. Kann ich diese auch beim Wobblern verwenden? Wo schaltet Ihr die Sideplaner dann hin?


Hy Jörg !

Also flachlaufende Wobbler, mit geringer Aktion, also auch geringem Druck gehen schon .. geeignet sind Husky Jerks, X-Raps, Countdowns von Rapala, oder Thunderstick von Storm, Bang-O-Lure von Bagley usw.

Auch Mefoblinker wie Møre Silda u.ä. lassen sich gut an SP's schleppen & laufen aufgrund ihres Eigengewichtes etwas tiefer unter der Oberfläche.
Aber wie schon oben angeführt, können Katharinenbleie sehr einfach eingesetzt werden & bescheren tieferlaufende Köder.

Die SP kannst Du nah vor die Köder schalten, weit weg .. alles auch abhängig davon, wie weit entfernt Du diese vom Boot fischen kannst.
Bei starkem Wellengang sicherlich näher um Bisse besser deuten zu können & überhaupt die Planerboards noch in den Wellen zu sehen.
Auch ist einfach die gewünschte Lauftiefe der Planerköder entscheidend, sowie die Art der gefischten Köder.
Es gibt da einfach kein Allgemeinrezept für .. Du musst Dich da ein wenig "einfummeln" & viel probieren.



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Hoffe bin dann schonmal ein bisschen ausgerüstet um ein paar Dosche zu fangen. Wenn kein Dorsch da ist kann eh nix beissen


Du solltest Dir ersteinmal nicht allzuviel Tackle zulegen .. besser wäre es vermutlich gewesen erst einige Male mit erfahrenen Trollern mitzudüsen um Dir die Materie anzuschauen, denn mitunter scheitert ein "Neuling" schon an der richtigen Montage eines Apex. Ist nicht böse gemeint aber Fakt!
Es hilft die schärfste Ausrüstung nichts, wenn ich nicht weiss, wie ich diese anzuwenden habe.

Und mit Teil 2 Deiner Aussage hast Du sowieso Recht  #h 

mfg
basti


----------



## tuscha108 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

tauscht ihr eigentlich die sprengringe und die Drillinge gegen andere aus????? ;+ 


Also ich benutzte immer die Berkley Frenzy 11cm zum Dorschschleppen geht wunderbar. 

MFG Tuscha108


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> tauscht ihr eigentlich die sprengringe und die Drillinge gegen andere aus????? ;+


Ich auf jeden Fall ! Trotz Klarspülen nach dem Angeltag lässt sich auf Dauer Rost nicht vermeiden !
Desweiteren sind mir die orig. Drillinge/Sprengringe oftmals viel zu spielig, gerade wenn mit größeren Fischen gerechnet werden muss, bzw. direkt darauf gefischt wird.


----------



## carphunterNRW (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Hy Jörg !
> 
> Also flachlaufende Wobbler, mit geringer Aktion, also auch geringem Druck gehen schon .. geeignet sind Husky Jerks, X-Raps, Countdowns von Rapala, oder Thunderstick von Storm, Bang-O-Lure von Bagley usw.
> 
> ...



Hi Basti,

ist mir klar das das Fakt ist......es hat sich auch schon 1 Boardie erbarmt die ganze Materie mal praktisch zu erläutern. Aber da ich so oft auch nicht an die Ostsee komme und ich mein Gewissen beruhigen muss, vernünftige Köder zu haben, ist das schon in Ordnung. Die Wobbler sind ja keine "Fehlkäufe".......
Aber durch Eure Tips bin ich auf jeden Fall im theoretischen Teil schon um Einiges schlauer
Danke nochmal für die vielen Infos.

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## tuscha108 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

_gegen welches Materiel tauscht ihr den die Drillinge und Sprengringe des orgi. Wobbler |kopfkrat _


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> _gegen welches Materiel tauscht ihr den die Drillinge und Sprengringe des orgi. Wobbler |kopfkrat _


VMC's & Roscos. Ansonsten Mustad Einzelhaken bei diversen Wobblern.

*@Jörg* .. nichts zu danken, dafür ist das Board ja da  PETRI DIR
basti


----------



## alexus1982 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hole den Thread hier mal wieder hoch, weil ich mal ein paar Tips zum Thema brauche.

War am vergangenen Wochenende auf Fehmarn mit dem Kleinboot zum Dorsch-Angeln raus. Habe auch gut gefangen, vor allem mit Gummi. 

Am Ende des Tages wollte ich es nochmal erstmalig mit dem Schleppen probieren. Hatte mir extra ein paar Rapala Deep Tail Dancer in 2 verschiedenen Größen gekauft. Habe mit 2 Ruten ohne Downrigger einfach ziemlich exakt 50m hinterm Boot geschleppt. Eine Rute mit Geflecht, eine mit Mono-Schnur. Bin zwischen 3 und 5 km/h über Grund gefahren. Hab es bei 8m versucht, bei 10m, bei 12m. Und immer an Stellen wo ich mit Gummi einen Fisch nach dem anderen gefangen habe. Mit Wobbler ging NICHTS. Ich hatte auch das Phänomen, dass der größere 11cm Deep Tail Dancer von Zeit zu Zeit immer wieder an der Oberfläche auftauchte, was sich am Rutenrucken bemerkbar machte. Bin da ein wenig ratlos. War ich zu schnell? Zu langsam? Zu kurze Distanz? Die Fische waren definitiv da. Hab aber das Gefühl, die Wobbler sind nicht so tief gelaufen wie gewünscht.

Danke für ein paar Tipps im voraus!

Alex


----------



## alexus1982 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Keine Tipps für mich?


----------



## DorschOle (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo Alex, vielleicht war die Köderfarbe nicht die geeignete an diesem Tag. Welche Farbe/n haben denn die Wobbler? 5 Knoten finde ich auch ziemlich schnell, 2 bis 3 kn reichen vollkommen. Der 11 cm Deep Tail Dancer geht an 35er Mono bei 2-3 Knoten und ca. 50 m hinterm Boot ca. 8,5 m an dünner geflochtener auch mehr als 9. Lass einfach beim nächsten Mal mehr Schnur raus. Bei Geflochtener merkst Du es auf jeden Fall wenn der Wobbler Grundberührung hat. Dann einfach ein paar Meter einholen bis das Aufsetzen aufhört. Dann bist Du ganz sicher nah am Grund. Ein Grund warum der Wobbler hochkommt könnte der Kontakt mit treibendem Seegras oder ähnlichen Kräutern sein. Sonst bleibt der eigentlich unten.

Ole


----------



## carphunterNRW (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Wie Ole schon sagt, 2-2,5 Knoten reichen allemal. Waren vor Kurzem auch noch auf Hemarn und haben gut gefangen. Bei uns funktioniert das Schleppen immer besser als das Pilken und das gute ist, dass man seltener die Kleindorsche erwischt. Beim Pilken hakt man ja beim Pilken alle möglichen Stellen der Dorsche und das wollen wir ja nicht.......

Wieso der Wobbler hochkommt kann ich Dir auch nicht erklären, entweder zu schnell, Dreck am Haken oder Schnur im Drilling vertüddelt. Normal passiert nämlich Nichts. Mit den 50 Metern hinter Boot liegst Du garnich schlecht, ein bisschen weniger würds aber auch tun....

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hm, mir sind auch schon ab und zumal Repala DeepTailDancer hochgekommen, das komische war, ein Ruck mit der Rute und sofort gehen die wieder tauchen. 

Schleppen finde ich immer ganz gut, um Fische zu suchen. Wenn man einen Dorschtrupp gefunden hat, sind pltzöich 2 Ruten krumm, fährt man nochmal rüber gibs nochmal fisch.
Allerdings verfährt man auch mehr Sprit. 

Das man beim Schleppen weniger Kleine bekommt als beim Pilken kann ich nicht bezeugen, mir kommts eher so vor, als ob größere Dorsche andere Bewegungsmuster mögen. Bei meiner letzten Bootsfahrt habe ich regelmäßig Maßige gedrillt, mein Kumpel hatte ein Baby nach dem anderem. |kopfkrat


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## DorschOle (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Hallo,
ich kann auch bestätigen, dass im Durchschnitt die Dorsche welche auf Wobbler gefangen wurden größer sind. Natürlich ist auch mal ein Jugendlicher dabei. Wobbeln scheint auch schonender für die Fische zu sein, die wieder entlassen werden sollen denn meistens sitzt der Drilling vorn im Fischmaul. Der Rapala Deep Tail Dancer ist ein guter Wobbler zum Schleppen auf Dorsch & Co. Hier ist z.B. eine sehr gute Farbe (egal ob Sonne oder bedeckt) HT Hot Tiger.
Wir schleppen jedoch meistens Rapala Down Deep Rattlin Fat Rap in der 7 cm Version. Er hat ein sehr aggressives Laufverhalten, taucht bis zu 9m und ist richtig laut. Sehr gute Farben sind z.B CW Crawdad (ahmt Krabben nach) FT Firetiger, S Silver usw. Er wird zwar seit Jahren nicht mehr produziert aber ich habe noch welche gehortet. Möglicherweise kann ich auch welche abgeben. Bei Interesse sendet mir einfach eine PN (persönliche Nachricht) oder eine email.

Ole


----------



## alexus1982 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schleppen auf Dorsch - welche Köder??*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ich werds einfach im Herbst nochmal versuchen. 
Meine Schleppgeschwindigkeit war übrigens 5km/h, insofern denke ich ganz ok.
Hatte eine Fire Tiger und eine silber irgendwas gefischt. 

Naja, vielleicht wollten die Dorsche auch einfach nur Gummi an dem Wochenende. Darauf haben sie ja sehr gut gebissen.

Grüße!


----------

